# Termostato? o simplemente mala conexión de los cables?



## juanitocacas (Ago 26, 2013)

Muy buenas tardes jovenes o señores , mi nombre es Juan Eduardo y soy nuevo en el foro.
Voy a estudiar Electrónica a partir del siguiente año y me gustaría aprender sobre electrónica con ustedes antes de clases.

Y cómo no ayudar a quien tenga dudas y resolver problemas de electrónica hasta que termine el curso.

Para iniciar tengo una plancha y les muestro la imagen:





Para empezar, la plancha es de mi madre y me dijo que ya no encendía el led y tampoco calienta.
Creo que el problema es el termostato a pesar de no saber que es eso,  jejeje.
Opté por abrirla y desmonté toda la plancha y no recuerdo como venían conectado los cables; también me di cuenta que un cable del led estaba roto y sobre eso ya quedo porque ya enciende el led.
No vi nada quemado.

Por ahora es todo amigos y para la otra trataré de simplificar mis problemas ya que soy novato en Electrónica. ...


----------



## Scooter (Ago 26, 2013)

Pues vale, bienvenido al foro.


----------



## solaris8 (Ago 26, 2013)

bueno vayamos por partes dijo jack...


> porque ya enciende el led.
> No vi nada quemado.


asumo que la volviste a enchufar y no exploto nada y si enciende el led.



> Creo que el problema es el termostato a pesar de no saber que es eso, jejeje.








este es el termostato, suelen ser todos casi iguales, el funcionamiento es el mismo. tienen dos terminales(los tornillos aparesen en la figura), uno va la corriente, el otro a la resistencia y de la resistensia a la corriente...se entiende??
el led deberia estar conectado a los extremos de la resistencia.



 no se que herramientas tienes para las pruebas, un tester o multimetro seria bueno que tuvieras.


----------



## el-rey-julien (Ago 27, 2013)

pues no se ve la imagen de la plancha juanitocacas,
de todos modos los compañeros entendieron la pregunta


----------



## palurdo (Ago 28, 2013)

a lo mejor lo que dices que es un led, es un neon porque muy alegremente lo conectas a la red directamente y funciona... (a no ser que no vaya directo y tenga un driver de por medio).


----------



## osotronico (Ago 31, 2013)

bienvenido alñ foro amigo "juanitocacas", la conexion que te indico el colega "solaris8" es correcta y con respecto a la falla que dices que hace (no calienta/no enciende) pueden ser dos cosas:
1- el termostato -- puede estar sucio, carbonizado o incluso algunos traen una pestaña que funciona como fusible termico (cuando se pasa de temperatura derrite el estaño y deja abrir la pestaña) o
2- fusible termico -- que algunas planchas si lo traen y va coectada entre el termostato y la fase (cable directo al tomacorriente), pero como te mensionaba, algunas planchas en lugar de traer ese fusible aparte, ya lo tienen incorporado en el termostato.
si el termostato esta carbonizado solo limpiale las yemas de los contactos (con una lija fina o lima para las uñas) y si es el fusible termico puedes reemplazarlo (si no lo consigues puedes puentearlo con un hilo muy fino de cobre --no es lo mas recomendable pero funciona-- y si esta incorporado al termostato en forma de pestaña puedes volver a soldarlo, solo tienes que unirlo al termostato)
espero te haya servido la informacion.
vuelve a escribirnos y comenta lo que has hecho y el resultado obtenido.
un abrazo..


----------

